# Mount Abram 2/21/2015



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2015)

It had been quite awhile since I last skied Mount Abram; at least since the Base Lodge fire in 2011 and maybe longer ago than that.  I'm not sure why I've waited so long to get back there because I really do dig the place a lot.  I actually attempted to go skiing there on President's day only to sit in the lodge for a couple of hours waiting for lifts that never spun.  It was even too windy on Monday for the T-Bar.  Today's weather was much nicer.  While it was -8 when I got in my car this morning to drive up there, it did warm up into the low 20s.  

The "temporary" lodge they put in after the fire is now four years old.  It actually works surprisingly well for being the structure that it is.  The bathrooms and kitchen are a permanent structure off the back of it and then they've put up partitions for the various areas.  The bar area is actually really nice.  Pretty cool name for a ski bar too - Loose Boots.  These pictures were from Monday when it was quiet. Today it was absolutely packed.  I'd say the lodge is woefully inadequate size wise for holiday periods, but many areas have that issue.  However, it's what they have to work with and they do a good job with what they got. Food in the bar and beer menu needs work though.

Main Lodge area







Loose Boots






Cool Cocktail Tables






In prior visits, I focused just on the main side of the Mountain.  I had never made it over to the West Side.  Today I decided to check  it out.  I got over there via a trail called Snowfield.  Very cool "meadowy" intermediate trail with stunning views of Mount Washington from the top.   Got a new camera coming in the mail, which should make for better pics than the cell phone.  






What I found on the West Side was an absolutely exceptional learning area with it's own double chair and magic carpet.  There are 3-4 perfectly pitched novice runs as well some novice glades.  Tons of families over here, people barbequeing in the parking lot; a really great atmosphere.  There were a few MASSIVE slopeside homes as well, which surprised me for a place like Mount Abram.  Nice old school log cabin lodge.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2015)

It goes without saying, but snow conditions right now at Abram are fantastic.  I was skiing like garbage today, but had fun.  I brought out my carving skis for the first time in a couple of months and had major "fatigue" trying to acclimate to an 84mm ski after skiing my 107 Nordicas almost everyday all season.  I wish I had brought the Nordicas as I avoided a few tasty looking tree shots that my Fischers just weren't up for.  I stuck mainly to the groomers and bumps (which there were plenty of good ones).

Great bumps on the main lift line trail called Fractured Fair Tale.  That's definitely a nomination for great trail name.






Fearless leader is one of their two main cruiser trails along with Boris Badanov.   I was pleasantly surprised that they left it half bumped up.  






Rocky's Run is probably their signature expert trail.  The photo doesn't do the pitch justice.  It would definitely be a double black at any ski area in New England that uses that trail classification.






Lower Zephyr also has some great pitch, although only for a very short period.







One thing I hadn't noticed on prior visits was this side country shot off the skiers right side of the resort.  I scoped it out from the Round About trail and was going to ask here in the forums if it was something people had skied.  When I got down around the corner I found tracks coming out of there.  Looks pretty sweet.  This was my last run and my legs weren't feeling up to going back up to check it out, but next time I will for sure.  






All and all a great day.  Abram is such an awesome little old school place.  I've said it to people before, but folks really should consider heading here on a powder day instead of going further up the road to Sunday River.  It's the same Vert as the Aurora area at SR and skis much bigger than it looks from the road.  I need to make sure I don't have such a hiatus from skiing there in the future.  Looks like they've got a bunch of new tower snow guns since the last time I visited, so I'm assuming conditions are more reliable than they had been in the past.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 21, 2015)

One of these days I'll have to make a weekend of some of those places in Maine.  Black, Abram and Saddleback all sound good!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quietman (Feb 21, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I brought out my carving skis for the first time in a couple of months and had major "fatigue" trying to acclimate to an 84mm ski after skiing my 107 Nordicas almost everyday all season.



Let me know when your ready to get rid of your 84mm carvers, as I was getting tired of my 67mm skis in the glades at Crotched today.:razz:  

Glad that you had a good day with Rocky and Bullwinkle today! The mountain is a great place when the snow is good. Rocky's run doesn't always open but when it does, it is a hoot! And the bumps on Fractured Fairy Tail are generally some of the best around. Not sure how long they are stuck with the "temporary" lodge, but who stays inside when the snow is that good. Did they open the t-bar or did the lines stay short? Thanks for the pics, I'll be up there the third weekend in March.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 21, 2015)

They did open the T-bar and it was needed.  About 10:30 the line for the double got to be about 15 minutes.  They opened the T and then and it was 5 minutes or less wait the rest of the day.   This was good because if there was one thing that bothered me today it was that the mountain lets its race team cut the line.  They were only training as well.  That's not typical of most ski areas and their race teams.  Ski school cutting I get, but not a race team practicing at a mountain with only one chairlift on a busy holiday weekend.  

Ever ski that side country in my picture?  Looks nice


----------



## Quietman (Feb 21, 2015)

That sucks, make the race team ride the t-bar, not cut the chair line!!!  Never hit the back country in your pic, but now I'm curious. Will do some investigating and will let you know. Good to hear the the t-bar is still operational. It looks like crap with rusty towers, but it is a cool old time lift.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 22, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> the mountain lets its race team cut the line.



AAAARRRRRRGGGGGHHHHH!!!!!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warp Daddy (Feb 22, 2015)

Boy im with ya DHS my 65 mm wides are getting to a real PIA in powder or even deep cut crud ... Yesterday was an effort ... Gotta get some rockered skis that also hand hard pack well


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

Savemeasammy said:


> One of these days I'll have to make a weekend of some of those places in Maine.  Black, Abram and Saddleback all sound good!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


  I've started working on them.  Abrahm is on next year's list.  Probably going to find my way to Saddleback again this year.


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2015)

Warp Daddy said:


> Boy im with ya DHS my 65 mm wides are getting to a real PIA in powder or even deep cut crud ... Yesterday was an effort ... Gotta get some rockered skis that also hand hard pack well


  How can you possibly work that stuff in 65's?   I moved into 98's with a fairly good amount of flex and absolutely adore them in east coast "powder" and crud.  Hanging onto those 70's for the early season ice and front side groomers.  I have no clue if rocker makes much diff.  but I'm sure the width does.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 22, 2015)

billski said:


> How can you possibly work that stuff in 65's?



The same way that the guys I see still skiing Rossi 4s on groomers and glades. I tried my old 4s last year and ditched them after 2 runs as unskiable. I will probably feel the same way as you after I get some 100's when I can justify it.  By the way, I was whooping it up just as loud as guys with fat skis on my 68's in the glades today. Life is good!


----------



## salsgang (Feb 23, 2015)

Cool report. Thanks for the Maine Stoke. Haven't had a chance to hit Mt. Abram yet this year. I hear business has been pretty good. They have recently put in a massive solar panel array and have electric car charging station - nice green angle. Very good ski mountain.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 23, 2015)

When I initially went there last Monday and got shut out on wind hold, Angus King was there and they were having a panel discussion on the Green initiatives at the Ski Area.  Unfortunately, I was way in the back and was not able to hear much.  The solar display is quite impressive.


----------

